# البترول كيميائياً



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أكتوبر 2006)

البترول كيميائياً 
يتداخل عنصرا الكربون والهيدروجين في تكوين جميع المكونات العضوية البترولية، وباتحاد هذين العنصرين تتكون مجموعة ضخمة من المركبات العضوية، تسمى بالهيدروكربونات التي تمثل أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع المكونات البترولية، لذلك فإن الخواص الطبيعية والكيميائية للهيدروكربونات تسود على صفات المكونات الأخرى وخصائصها، والتي تعد أيضاً مشتقات هيدروكربونية لعناصر الأكسيجين والكبريت والنيتروجين. ولا يزال البترول المنبع الأساسي للهيدروكربونات. 

التصنيف الكيميائي للهيدروكربونات 
هناك نوعان أساسيان هما الهيدروكربونات المشبعة Saturated Hydrocarbons، التي تتميز بترابط الكربون فيها عن طريق الروابط الأحادية من نوع سيجما Sigma Bond، والهيدروكربونات غير المشـبعة Unsaturated Hydrocarbons، التي توجد بـها الروابط المضاعفة من نوع باي

Pi) Bond) كالروابط الثنائية والثلاثية. 

وطبقا للشكل الجزيئي تصنف الهيدروكربونات إلى أليفاتية Aliphatic، وهذه بدورها إما أن تكون مشبعة أو غير مشبعة، وأروماتية Aromatic، وهي التي تحتوي على الأقل على حلقة سداسية ذات ثلاث روابط ثنائية متبادلة، أو حلقات خماسية أو سـداسية تحتوي كل منها على ستة إلكترونات ثنائية الرابطة من نوع باي Pi)-Electrons) . 

ووفق الشكل الجزيئي أيضاً تنقسم الهيدروكربونات المشبعة إلى البارافينات أو الألكانات، والنافثينات أو الألكانات الحلقية المشبعة. وبوجه عام يعني العاملون في مجال البترول بتقسيم المكونات الهيدروكربونية إلى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية وهي 

البارافينات، والنافثينات، والأروماتيات 
وتختلف نسبة المجموعات الهيدروكربونية في الخامات البترولية طبقاً لمصدر الإنتاج، وتصنف خامات البترول حسب نسب مكوناته الهيدروكربونية إلى خامات بارافينية ونافثنية وأروماتية. ويقوم البترول اقتصاديا ـ من ناحية إنتاجه للجازولين إلى خفيف ومتوسط وثقيل ـ وفق نسب المقطرات الهيدروكربونية الخفيفة. كذلك تحدد نسب المجموعات الهيدروكربونية المختلفة أغلب مواصفات جودة المنتجات البترولية وقياساتها. ويتناقص عامة المحتوى البارافيني مع ازدياد الوزن الجزيئي للمنتجات البترولية، إذ ترتفع نسبة البارافينات في الجازولين إلى 80% وتنخفض إلى أقل من 30% في زيوت التزييت، وأحيانا تنتج بعض الخامات الأسفلتية زيوت تزييت خالية تماما من الشموع البارافينية. 

البارافينات Paraffins 
تشمل هذه المجموعة الهيدروكربونات ذات السلسلة المستقيمة، والتي تسمى بالألكانات أو البارافينات العادية. وعندما تحتوي السلسلة على أكثر من 18 ذرة كربون، يطلق عليها اسم الشموع البارافينية أو الشموع المعدنية. وقد تحتوي السلسلة المستقيمة على مجموعة ميثيلية CH3 مرتبطة بذرة الكربون الثانية، وحينئذ تسمى بالأيزوبارافينات Iso-Paraffins. وقد تشمل السلسلة الهيدروكربونية مجموعة أو أكثر من المجموعات الألكيلية، المتماثلة أو المختلفة، موزعة على أماكن متفرقة من السلسلة وتسمى البارافينات المتفرعة. وهـذه المجموعة من الهيدروكربونات تتخـذ الصيغة الجزيئية Cn H2n+2 . وتتواجد البارافينات العادية في معظم الخامات البترولية، حتى الأسفلتية منها ولو بنسب صغيرة، وحتى في المخلفات Residues. وتتناقص نسبة البارافينات العادية كلما ازداد مدى غليان المنتجات البترولية. 

كذلك تقل نسبة البارافينات المتفرعة مع ازدياد الوزن الجزئيي للمنتجات البترولية، وتزداد نسبة الأيزوبارافينات على نسبة المتفرعات الأخرى من السلسلة الخطية. 

والبارافينات تتكون نتيجة ارتباط ذرات الكربون مع بعضها، ومع الهيدروجين بروابط تساهمية أحادية ذات طاقة تكوين عالية، في حدود 80-104 ألف سعر حراري، ولهذا تتميز البارافينات بدرجة ثبات حرارية عالية. والميثان CH4 هو أبسط البارافينات، ويتخذ في تركيبه الجزيئي الشكل الهرمي الرباعي، حيث يوجد الكربون في مركز الهرم الرباعي، وتتجه الروابط ناحية أركانه الأربعة. ويمكننا تمثيل الميثان والبارافينات بصفة عامة بصيغة الروابط " أ " أو الصيغة الإلكترونية "ب" أو الهرمية "جـ" أو الجزيئية " د " كالآتي: 



وتوجد ثلاثة أنواع من البارافينات في شـكل تركيبي واحد وهي الميثان CH4، والإيثان CH3-CH3 والبروبان CH3-CH2-CH3، أما البيوتان C4H10 و Butane فقد يتخذ شكل السلسلة المستقيمة وهو البيوتان العادي، أو الشكل المتفرع وهو الأيزوبيوتان كالآتي: 



ومع زيادة المحتوى الكربوني للبارافينات تزداد الأشكال فنجد خمسة أشكال للهكسان C6H14، وتسعة للهبتان C7H16 وثمانية عشر شكلاً للأوكتان C8H18. 

وتسمى البارافينات المستقيمة السلسلة المحتوية على خمس ذرات كربون فأكثر بإضافة المقطع ane إلى المقاطع الإغريقية الدالة على عدد ذرات الكربون مثل الهبتان CH3-(CH2)5-CH3 والدوديكان CH3-(CH2)10-CH3 والأوكتاديكان CH3-(CH2)16-CH3. 

وفي البارافينات المتفرعة، يشتق اسم المجموعة الألكيلية من الألكان بحذف المقطع ane وإضافة المقطع yl مثل المـيثان --CH3، والإيثان والإيثيل --CH3-CH2، والبروبان 



وتتدرج الصفات الطبيعية للبارافينات بصورة شبه منظمة مع الزيادة في المحتوى الكربوني أو الوزن، فتزداد درجة الغليان والانصهار والكثافة مع زيادة عدد ذرات الكربون في الجزيئات البارافينية وباستثناء البارافينات الصغيرة تزداد درجة الغليان بمعدل 20-30 درجة مئوية لكل إضافة ذرة من ذرات الكربون. وتوجد البارافينات المحتوية على أربع ذرات من الكربون فأقل في شكل غاز، والمحتوية على خمس إلى سبع عشرة ذرة كربون كسوائل في شكل سائل، والمحتوية على أكثر من ثماني عشرة ذرة كربون جامدة عند درجات الحرارة والضغط في الأحوال الجوية العادية وهي 25°م، 760 ملليمتر زئبق. ويستفاد من ذلك في فصل الشموع البارافينية من المنتجات البترولية عن طريق تبريدها، أو إضافة بعض الهيدروكربونات الخفيفة إليها ثم تبريدها. 

وتتراوح كثافة البارافينات السائلة عند درجة الحرارة العادية من 0.6 إلى 0.8 جرام/ مللي لتر، كما تزداد بزيادة المحتوى الكربوني، وللكثافة دورها المهم في التعامل الحجمي والوزني للخامات البترولية ومنتجاتها. وتعد البارافينات من المذيبات العضوية غير المستقطبة، وهي تمتزج مع المذيبات العضوية مثل البنزين والإيثر، والكلوروفورم. وتزداد لزوجة البارافينات مع زيادة الوزن الجزيئي، ولزوجة البارافينات العادية أعلى نسبيا عن البارافينات المتفرعة، وهو عامل مهم يؤثر على سيولة المنتجات البترولية ودفعها وضخها. 

وبالنسبة للخصائص الكيميائية للبارافينات فإن روابط سيجما تتميز بثباتها الحراري وقلة نشاطها الكيميائي. والبارافينات لا تتفاعل مع الأحماض غير العضوية مثل حامض الكبريتيك، أو الهيدروكلوريك، والنيتريك، ولكنها تتفاعل مع الأحماض فوق العالية مثل حمض الفلوروسلفونيك. وتتعرض البرافينات لبعض التفاعلات البيولوجية؛ حيث تتغذى عليها بعض الخمائر Yeasts حيث تنتج بعض الأحماض الدهنية والبروتينات. 

ولا تتأكسد البارافينات بعوامل الأكسدة الشائعة مثل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم، أو ثنائي كرومات الصوديوم، بل تتأكسد بالهالوجينات تحت ظروف معينة من الضوء والحرارة. كما تتحد البارافينات مع الأكسجين في وجود شرارة لبدء التفاعل وبشرط تنظيم الاحتراق. 

وأهم تفاعلات البارافينات هي تفاعلات الاحتراق والتكسير والهلجنة، وتؤدي تفاعلات الاحتراق إلى طرد الحرارة، ويتطلب استمرارها توفر الخامات البترولية أو منتجاتها في الحالة الغازية، والأكسجين متمثلا في الهواء، والشعلة سواء في بدء الاشتعال، أم الناتجة عن استمرار الاحتراق، والوصول إلى درجة الوميض التي تتكون عندها كمية مناسبة من الأبخرة فوق سطح السوائل الهيدروكربونية لبدء الاشتعال. وتبدأ تفاعلات الاحتراق بإنتزاع جذور حرة هيدروجينية من البارافينات بواسطة الأكسجين، لتكوين جزئ الهيدروبروكسيد HO-OH الذي يتكسر بدوره إلى 2OH، ويستمر انتزاع الجذور الهيدروجينية الحرة لتكوين الماء. 

وقد أدى التحكم المنتظم في احتراق الهيدروكربونات إلى اختراع آلات الاحتراق الداخلي، المستخدمة في معظم وسائل النقل. وقد أمكن تحسين أداء السيارات الحديثة باستعمال نسبة تضاغطية عالية من الهواء إلى الوقود في المحركات، ولكن بقيت حل مشكلة الاحتراق غير المنتظم وغير الكامل لبعض المكونات البارافينية للجازولين، ما يتطلب الاختيار الانتقائي للبارافينات ذات المحتوى الكربوني المنخفض في مقطر الجازولين، واستخدام الإضافات المحسنة للاحتراق مثل رابع ايثيلات الرصاص. 

وفي تفاعلات التكسير الحراري ينتج عن تكسير البارافينات هيدروكربونات أقل في الوزن الجزيئي من المتفاعلات، وتتميز نواتج التكسير باحتوائها على روابط مضاعفة حتى في النواتج الغازية، كما تتحد الجذور الحرة الناتجة بالهيدروجين مكونة بارافينات مشبعة. وأحيانا تستخدم الحفازات الحمضية لتكسير البارافينات عند درجات حرارة أقل نسبيا، كما تتم عمليات التكسير الحفزي في وجود الهيدروجين للحصول على نواتج تكسير مشبعة. وتكسر البارافينات في الحالة السائلة أو البخارية، وقد يستخدم بخار الماء المسخن بدرجة عالية لتكسير النافثا. 

وتعد تفاعلات الهلجنة، وبخاصة الكلورة، من أهم طرق الحصول على الكيماويات البترولية الوسيطة والنهائية. وفي هذا النوع من التفاعلات العضوية تستبدل ذرة الهيدروجين البارافينية بإحدى ذرات الهالوجينات كالآتي: 



وقد تستمر تفاعلات الهلجنة لتعطي بارافينات متعددة الهلجنة مثل كلورة الميثان، وتتم هذه التفاعلات تحت تأثير الضوء فوق البنفسجي، أو عند درجات حرارة 250-400 درجة مئوية في الحالة الغازية أو السائلة. وبالنسبة لنوعية الفلورين أكثر الهالوجينات نشاطاً، يليه الكلورين ثم البرومين والأيودين. 

ويسهل تحضير البارافينات المهلجنة في الصناعة، وتستخدم البارافينات المكلورة في نطاق مدى غليان النافثا، والغازات المسالة في التنظيف الجاف، كما تستخدم مذيبات عضوية وفي تفاعلات التخليق العضوي، وتحضير البتروكيماويات الوسيطة والنهائية. 

النافثينات Naphthenes 
هي الهيدروكربونات المشبعة المكونة بفعل ارتباط مجموعات الميثيلين -CH2-في حلقة أو أكثر، وتحوي الحلقة الواحدة 3-9 ذرات كربون، وتندرج هذه الهيدروكربونات ضمن الهيدروكربونات الأليفاتية الحلقية. والصيغة الجزيئية العامة للنافثينات البسيطة هي Cn H2n أي أن نسبة الهيدروجين إلى الكربون تعادل 2 : 1، أما في النافثينات متعددة الحلقات فإن الهيدروجين يقل بما يعادل ذرتين منه لكل حلقة مضافة إلى الحلقة الأصلية، والصيغة الجزيئية العامة للنافثينات متعددة الحلقات هي Cn H2n-2x حيث n تمثل عدد ذرات الكربون، X تمثل عدد الحلقات المضافة إلى الحلقة النافثينية الأصلية. وتسمى النافثينات بإضافة المقطع Cyclo إلى الألكان مستقيم السلسلة المماثل في عدد ذرات الكربون مثل السيكلوبوتان 



والبترول لا يحتوي إلا على النافثينات التي تشمل خمس أو ست ذرات من الكربون، وتوجد النافثينات في الخامات البترولية بنسب متفاوتة حسب نوع الخام ومصدر إنتاجه، كما توجد في جميع المقطرات والمخلفات البترولية بكميات معقولة. وتوجد النافثينات البسيطة ومشتقاتها الميثيلية في مدى غليان الجازولين، بينما توجد مشتقات النافثينات الألكيلية والأروماتية في المقطرات الوسطى والثقيلة. وتوجد النافثينات متعددة الحلقات في مقطرات النافثا الثقيلة. وتتقارب الصفات الكيميائية والطبيعية للنافثينات مع البارافينات، وتتأثر مثلها بزيادة المحتوى الكربوني، وإن تميزت النافثينات بانخفاض معدل لزوجتها، وبارتفاع أرقامها الأوكتينية، كما تتميز النافثينات بارتفاع حرارة الاحتراق. 

الهيدروكربونات الأليفاتية غير المشبعة 
تتخذ الصيغة الجزئية العامة Cn H2n، وتسمى كذلك بالأوليفينات Olefins، وتسمى مركباتها بإضافة المقطع "ene" إلى المقطع الدال على عدد ذرات البرافين المماثل أو إلى المجموعة الألكيلية. وتوجد الهيدروكربونات غير المشبعة في بعض الخامات البترولية بنسب قد تصل إلى 3% من وزن الخام، كما توجد بنسب بسيطة في بعض المنتجات البترولية نتيجة للتكسير الحراري في أثناء عملية التقطير. وتتماثل الأوليفينات في خواصها الطبيعية مع البارافينات، والنافثينات المماثلة في الوزن الجزئي والشكل التركيبي، وتزداد درجة الغليان بحوالي 20 - 30 درجة مئوية لكل إضافة من مجموعات الميثيلين، وكذلك تقل درجة الحرارة بالزيادة في درجة التفرع، كما تتميز الأوليفينات بأرقام أوكتينية عالية نسبيا عن البارافينات. والنشاط الكيميائي للأوليفينات يشمل تفاعلات الإضافة الإلكتروفيلية، والبلمرة، وتفاعلات الألكلة الأليفاتية والأروماتية وتفاعلات الأكسدة. 

والهدرجة من أهم تفاعلات الإضافة الإلكتروفيلية المستخدمة في مجال التكرير لإنتاج مواد بترولية تقاوم الأكسدة مثل الجازولين وزيوت التزييت، ومن تفاعلات الإضافة المعروفة إضافة الماء في وجود وسط حمضي لإنتاج الكحولات المختلفة. وتستخدم تفاعلات الألكلة Alkylation في تحضير الأيزوأوكتان الذي يتميز بارتفاع رقمه الأوكتاني، وفي إنتاج بعض البتروكيماويات الوسيطة والنهائية، كتحضير الأستيرين من البنزين والإيثيلين كالآتي: 



وتتفاعل الأوليفينات مع العوامل المؤكسدة مثل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم، وثنائي كرومات الصوديوم والأوزون لإنتاج مشتقات أكسجينية مثل الجليكولات والأحماض العضوية والألدهيدات على التوالي. وبسبب الأكسجين الجوي تتعرض الأوليفينات إلى البلمرة الأكسجينية، وتنتج بلمرات راتيجية تعطى للمنتجات البترولية المحتوية على الأوليفينات لونا أصفر عند تعرضها للهواء في أثناء التخزين، لذلك تجري هدرجة الجازولين وزيوت التزييت لرفع معدل ثباتها ضد الأكسدة في أثناء التداول والتخزين. 

الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية AROMATIC HYDROCARBONS 
لها دور أساسي في تقويم جودة المنتجات البترولية، وتعرف بأنها الهيدروكربونات المحتوية على حلقة أو أكثر من حلقات البنزين. والبنزين هو أبسط الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية، وتتميز حلقته بتماثلها وثباتها الحراري والكيميائي. وتنقسم الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية إلى البنزين ومشتقاته الألكيلية، وإلى الأروماتيات المتكافئة مثل النافثالين، والأنثراسين والبيرين Pyrene، ثم إلى الأروماتيات عالية التكثيف. وتندرج الحلقات الأروماتية تحت الصيغة الجزيئية العامة CnHn-2x حيث تمثل n عدد ذرات الكربون، وتمثل x عدد الحلقات المضافة إلى الحلقة الأصلية. 

وتسمى المشتقات الأروماتية بمشتقات البنزين، وكما يمثل البنزين أبسط الحلقات الأروماتية فإن التولوين Toluene هو أبسط المشتقات الألكيلية. وقد تلتحم الحلقات الأروماتية عبر ذرتين من الكربون مكونة الأروماتيات المتكاثفة التي تبدأ بالنافثالين ذي الصيغة الجزيئية C10H8 ثم الأنثراسين C14H10 فالبيرين C16H10. 

وتوجد الأروماتيات بنسب متفاوتة في الخامات البترولية، وتتراوح بين 10% فأقل في الخامات البارافينية، وحتى 50% فأكثر في الخامات الأسفلتية، وفي الغالب يتزايد المحتوى الأروماتي في المنتجات البترولية بزيادة مدى غليان هذه المنتجات، وعادة توجد الأروماتيات البسيطة - التي لا تحتوي على سلاسل بارافينية أو حلقات نافثينية - بصورة متزايدة في المقطرات الخفيفة، بينما تتركز الأروماتيات المتكاثفة في المخلفات البترولية الأسفلتية، وتزداد نسبة الأروماتيات المحتوية على حلقات نافثينية في زيوت التزييت، ويتميز البنزين بإرتفاع درجة تجمده وكثافته النسبية، وانخفاض درجة غليانه عن التولوين والزايليين، أو رابع ميثيل البنزين. 

ومن الخصائص الكيميائية للحلقات الأروماتية ثباتها الكيميائي، ومقاومتها للأكسدة، وتتم هدرجتها عند ظروف أعلى من درجات الحرارة بالمقارنة بالأوليفينات. وتعطي تفاعلات هدرجة واحتراق البنزين حرارة أقل من الكمية المحسوبة للشبيه النظري سيكلوهكساترابين بمقدار 36 كيلو سعر حراري، ويستفاد من ذلك في معالجة المنتجات البترولية - وخصوصيا الجازولين - بالهيدروجين للتخلص من الهيدروكربونات غير المشبعة والتي تؤدي إلى عدم ثبات هذه المنتجات ضد الأكسدة مع الاحتفاظ بنسبة الأروماتيات ذات الرقم الأوكتاني العالي والثبات الحراري


----------



## شيششى (2 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

